# ideas for 55gal



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i want some colorful fish in a 55gal. what kinds are there that are freshwater?

also what types of plants and rock schymes would look good?

and if any one has links to sites about the fish you are talking about that would help too.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you have severla options - although if you want colour I have a blinding idea:

*guppies
*Neons
*cardinal tetras
*emporer tetras
*clown loaches
*dwarf gouramis
*some bright killifish species (whatever is available)
*fancy plecos
*rummy nose tetras
*black neon tetras
*plattys (in various colours)
*swordtails
*mollys
*and a betta - if you can get one which doesn't eat the tetras and guppys

if you dont know about any of these species please say, and I will add some handy links


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

some links to info about those species would be very helpful.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

and also my lfs has a great deal going......buy one get one free tropical fish that are under 5dollars. it goes until the 27 so littls time left.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> some links to info about those species would be very helpful.


heres a handy guppy link
heres a handy neon link
heres a handy cardinal link
heres a handy emporer tetra link
heres a handy clown loach link
heres a handy dwarf gourami link
heres a handy killifish link
heres a handy fancy pleco link
heres another handy pleco link
heres a handy rummy nose link
heres a handy black neon link
heres a handy platty link
heres a handy swordtail link
heres a handy molly link
heres a handy betta link


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Holy hell Innes, but i realy hope you dont put betas in a 55 gal


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Holy hell Innes, but i realy hope you dont put betas in a 55 gal


I think it could do quite well - why wouldn't it?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nothing its just seems odd as heck to me, some fish they can do fine in a 5 gal tank and be 100% more happy then the coffee cups you buy them in, droping them into a 55gal. I fear the fish would be lost in his space.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Nothing its just seems odd as heck to me, some fish they can do fine in a 5 gal tank and be 100% more happy then the coffee cups you buy them in, droping them into a 55gal. I fear the fish would be lost in his space.


 lol - I have heard that they do not do so well in large tanks, but I think it would be OK as long as it gets on with the gourami, and the small fishes


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

wouldnt it eat the other fish?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it might, it might not - look at the "handy betta link"


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i know enuff about betas however, i feel that some might and some might not, however if you get some for a 55 i can all most ganentee one of them would


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

get rainbow fish those fish are beautiful or get swords tails there is soo many awsome looking variteys i wish i could show u some of them from a book i have you would want them for sure they are amazing!!!


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

thank you


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

do you have any links to puffer fish?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i dont but i have some so i no alot about them


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

how does that help me????


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> how does that help me????


lol - its just take, take, take with some people









he was offering to answer your puffer questions, what species are you interested in?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Innes said:


> tyourkie66 said:
> 
> 
> > how does that help me????
> ...


what he said


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah what timmyshultis said


----------



## mikeboutit (Jan 29, 2003)

i have a beta in my 125 gal tropical set up and he doing great hes been in there for like a year now


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

mikeboutit said:


> i have a beta in my 125 gal tropical set up and he doing great hes been in there for like a year now


 Realy? one beta in a 125?


----------



## mikeboutit (Jan 29, 2003)

and other tropical fish too about 10 silver dollars a few tiger barbs 5 clown loachs and 2 bala sharks and a few other fish


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

your Betta must be kinda Big Heh?
i had never had a Betta for over 1 year yet


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

the thing is i dont know what kind of a puffer it is

i think a spotted puffer? does that sound right?

they look so cool in the fish store aquariums. ive always wanted one, but i dont know if they are aggresive or will hurt my other fish, or what temops they are and that kind of stuff. also how big they get and what to feed.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

heres a handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

Iam surprised your betta has fins with those tiger barbs in that 125 they are quite the fin nippers


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> Iam surprised your betta has fins with those tiger barbs in that 125 they are quite the fin nippers


 mine dont fin nip - I think that the tiger barb has a bad rep, but it is not so bad.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I agree with Innes but in your case i would add a pair of 'RED MELLON' discus.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Aquaria Centraltry some south american cichlids. they rock. and are colorful. heres a link


----------

